# Tasker Profiles



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I was hoping we could get a tasker thread going here; or at least maybe somebody could help me with a profile i'm trying to create. I know there's got to be some tasker pros here, and I'm a complete noob with this app.

I'm trying to set up a profile where if the screen is off and the keyboard opens, the screen will continue to stay off unless I hit the power button.

This option is built in to Chevy's roms but I'd like to be able to do it with tasker when running other roms.

Thanks to anybody that can assist.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Haha, well this went far...


----------



## marty331 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey I'm thinking that will be a pretty advanced Tasker profile. So far I've created only a couple of tasker profiles. I have one set up where when I plug in my headphones it gives me the choice of launching Pandora or QIK, then depending on my selection it starts up the app. I also have one set up where when I launch RunKeeper it automatically turns on GPS so I don't have to manually do that.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, I have very very simple profiles right now. I haven't really thought of a lot of tasks to set up, but this one I'm trying to get going is too much for me to wrap my head around.


----------



## Spikelangelo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not sure I follow your need. Screen is off. Keyboard is opened. Screen stays off... then how does the keyboard open? Ohh... your device has a physical keyboard maybe? That would be a good one. I would think you need to first determine what... wow that might be a tough. I just did a quick seudo profile and it seemed like there will be a lot of conditions to figure out. You can't just turn off the screen when the keyboard is out otherwise every time you try and type you have to turn the screen back on. And you'd want to do it so you weren't constantly in a profile just to check that. Hmm..

I'm all for a tasker thread. Hopefully a more structured one than I've seen elsewhere, they can be very difficult to find actual profiles.

Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I was able to get some help on this profile I was working on. Though the screen does come on for a split second, then shuts back off. And yeah I have a physical keyboard, I want to prevent the screen from coming on when it slides open in my pocket. Once I get it totally figured out I'll post it if anybody is interested.

But anybody else feel free to post your profiles.


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad to see this thread. Most of my profiles are fairly simple, but I'll edit this post with their descriptions later on.


----------



## foxdog (Jun 15, 2011)

Here are my profiles http://db.tt/UjyYTsO I have some advanced ones so be careful 

In other words, don't allow the videos profile if you don't know how to fix it


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

"foxdog said:


> Here are my profiles http://db.tt/UjyYTsO I have some advanced ones so be careful
> 
> In other words, don't allow the videos profile if you don't know how to fix it


I clicked the link from my phone but couldn't tell what was what. I'll take a look on the computer later. Hopefully I can use some of these. Thanks.


----------



## rtwamski (Aug 30, 2011)

Does anyone know how to deal with captive portals? I have a WiFi enable when on campus but since there is a captive portal occasionally I have to log in again or in some cases I escape the range of the campus network and get kicked out. Is there a way to automatically log in to a website as an entrance task? I am new to tasker and currently RTFMing so any variable or code based settings need examples or step by step instructions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## markkal123 (Jul 15, 2011)

foxdog said:


> Here are my profiles http://db.tt/UjyYTsO I have some advanced ones so be careful
> 
> In other words, don't allow the videos profile if you don't know how to fix it


i get the 404 error code. can you please check the link thanks would like to see what you are shsring 
thanks 
mark


----------



## Rob_B (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd love to find another source for profiles (other than the wiki). I've been trying to create a profile that recognizes a Google voice sms has come in, and if it is from a select group of contacts it will leave silent mode,turn the notification volume to max thereby alerting me. I can get it to function with the stock messaging app but not Google voice. Any ideas? (Locale/Tasker sms plug-in won't do it per steelgirder dev) 
So far I've got 2 of 3 profiles that work allowing me to sleep at night undisturbed but will immediatly ring emergency calls and emergency texts (if handled by stock, pay for texts app.)

Sent by me ;-) using tapatalk


----------

